# Hufu: the healthy human flesh alternative.



## frocher (Feb 23, 2008)

......


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 23, 2008)

That is some stupid shite.  Anything to make a buck.  Seriously, how extensive could the research be without actually eating a human?

I see this being a big hit with the disgruntled teen and "vampire" crowd.  Anti-social chic, you know?  Yeeeeeeahhh....._riiiiight_.

Soylent green burritos, anyone?

Is this a joke or is some asshole really selling this?


----------



## frocher (Feb 23, 2008)

......


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

ewww! wtf???!


----------



## BRosa (Feb 23, 2008)

Omg, now I think I´ve seen everything.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I supposed it´s FDA approved, lol.

You know, what worries me its the thought behind the "flesh"  --  cannibalism.   That´s what they´re selling.  It´s so incredible how many people is willing to convince others that things that are terribly wrong are actually good.  I bet you, in short time this could be the "in" thing to do.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 23, 2008)

I thought we didn't taste good and that's why animals didn't want to eat us unless they were wounded.  

Now, I did hear about a tribe in Mexico that ate the Placenta.  Fried placenta- doesn't that sound tasty? 

I agree with Mac-Whore.  Who did the research to know what humans taste like and who is demanding this?  

Hufu burger and fries at McDonalds?  Biggy Hufu burger and make that a double please. Will that complete your order, sir?  No, I am really in the mood for a toe salad?  Does that come with ranch dressing on the side?  WHAT?!

That label cracks me up. LOL


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry, but it looks like it could be pronounced - Hofu. 

Hey, dude.  You want some fried Hofu.  What's that - Dude?  It's tofu, but it tastes just like humans.  Yeah, what part of humans? 

This is insane.  I can't imagine this being a big hit.


----------



## redambition (Feb 23, 2008)

ah, no thanks. i like my tofu to taste like tofu.

i can understand where they are coming from in terms of the anthropology thing. but still. _ew._


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a little trouble with the anthropology logic.  I think it is just an attempt to make the product more "palatable" if you will, by attaching academia to it 

In regards to cannibalism, I think the taste/consistency of human flesh is not as important as what motivates it.  What makes it desirable to those who practice it?  How did it start?  Why does it continue?  The taste/consistency issue is really secondary. 

Oh yeah, and P.S. it sounds like shit.  Bleaaa.


----------



## captodometer (Feb 24, 2008)

The societies that practice cannibalism do it for a reason.  It was(still is) practiced by some tribes cultures in South America, Africa, and the Pacific Islands.  The example that comes to mind is the Fore tribe of New Guinea.

In this case, it was a form of ancestor worship.  Family members consumed the bodies of their relatives.  Unfortunate side effect was that people developed a disease called kuru, which is kind of like mad cow disease.  In case anybody is wondering, the government of New Guinea cracked down on cannibalism 20-30 years ago.  A few cases of kuru still occur because of the long incubation period.

The other form of cannibalism has a much more sinister intent.  People kill and eat their enemies during tribal warfare.  It basically destroys the soul of the victim(or holds it hostage).  No soul equals no happy afterlife.  I believe that this form of cannibalism existed in New Guinea also.

The only people who would want to purchase Hufu are would-be serial killers, etc.  Real cannibals wouldn't have the cultural incentive to buy the product, and even if they did they wouldn't have access.  It's not like the average person living in a jungle village has access to a supermarket, or a credit card to go shopping on the internet.

Meat is basically meat.  I would guess that human flesh tastes like the flesh of any other omnivorous animal.  The reason that most animals don't eat humans is that most people are smart enough to avoid being eaten.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2008)

mmm... i had Hofurkey for Thanksgiving. Tasted just like our next door neigbor, the mutant turkeyboy. Very authentic. Go out and buy some!


----------



## lara (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Now, I did hear about a tribe in Mexico that ate the Placenta.  Fried placenta- doesn't that sound tasty?_

 
Eating placenta post-birth is more common than you think. It's certainly not limited to remote tribes; it's become increasingly popular amongst body-aware women in the West. In many hospitals and birthing centres it's SOP to store the placenta so that it can be taken home (some people bury it, some people store it, some people eat it - supposedly it's very nutritious).


----------



## frocher (Feb 24, 2008)

.......


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_The societies that practice cannibalism do it for a reason.  It was(still is) practiced by some tribes cultures in South America, Africa, and the Pacific Islands.  The example that comes to mind is the Fore tribe of New Guinea.

In this case, it was a form of ancestor worship.  Family members consumed the bodies of their relatives.  Unfortunate side effect was that people developed a disease called kuru, which is kind of like mad cow disease.  In case anybody is wondering, the government of New Guinea cracked down on cannibalism 20-30 years ago.  A few cases of kuru still occur because of the long incubation period.

The other form of cannibalism has a much more sinister intent.  People kill and eat their enemies during tribal warfare.  It basically destroys the soul of the victim(or holds it hostage).  No soul equals no happy afterlife.  I believe that this form of cannibalism existed in New Guinea also.

The only people who would want to purchase Hufu are would-be serial killers, etc.  Real cannibals wouldn't have the cultural incentive to buy the product, and even if they did they wouldn't have access.  It's not like the average person living in a jungle village has access to a supermarket, or a credit card to go shopping on the internet.

Meat is basically meat.  I would guess that human flesh tastes like the flesh of any other omnivorous animal.  The reason that most animals don't eat humans is that most people are smart enough to avoid being eaten._

 
You always have such informative posts!  I love reading your entries


----------



## frocher (Feb 24, 2008)

........


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_.....They will cremate their loved ones and mix them with banana soup in order to "carry" their loved ones with them if you will....._

 
Hmmmm. 

Question:  What would you rather be mixed into when you go?

A. Taco Bell Gordito
B. Vodka drink
C. Ben and Jerry's
D. Liver, Fava beans and a nice Chianti. phfhhfphffhphfff.


----------



## frocher (Feb 24, 2008)

........


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, corn dog.  That would be another good choice.


----------



## Janice (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Oh, corn dog.  That would be another good choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Eating placenta post-birth is more common than you think. It's certainly not limited to remote tribes; it's become increasingly popular amongst body-aware women in the West. In many hospitals and birthing centres it's SOP to store the placenta so that it can be taken home (some people bury it, some people store it, some people eat it - supposedly it's very nutritious)._

 

Very true.  While I was working in OB, I was asked by a family if they could take the  placenta home.  The hospital that I was working in would not allow it. 

I see it in shampoo and face cream ingredients too.


----------



## frocher (Feb 24, 2008)

.....


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Hmmmm. 

Question: What would you rather be mixed into when you go?

A. Taco Bell Gordito
B. Vodka drink
C. Ben and Jerry's
D. Liver, Fava beans and a nice Chianti. phfhhfphffhphfff._

 
LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...hmm probably vodka as frocher said thats how i will be remembered loool


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2008)

Placenta !!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 24, 2008)

I remember seeing a documentary awhile back on tv on a group of people that ate the dead in India.  While a part of India goes to great pains to give dignity to their dead, there is a group waiting for them to dispose of them to eat them.  If I remember correctly, the cannibals are doing this for a spiritual reason.  Anyway, no one messes with the cannibal group.  People are scared of them and scared to look at them. 

I will see if I can find the group on-line.  Their eyes scare people for some reason.   Oh, they would come out at night to get the bodies and had certain procedures with eating the bodies.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 24, 2008)

I found something on the Aghori Aghori - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  in India.  They are a very small group that deals with the dead too.  

The group that I saw on tv would be interviewed only in the dark.   The documentaries on-online with the above group were openly interviewed in the day.  This isn't the same people.  Still searching...


----------



## captodometer (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_
Incidentally, I had professors in grad school that did their field research among tribes that had practiced  cannibalism, they told them that we do taste like pork, some called humans the "long pig."  So I wonder where the hufu researchers came up with beef flavored humans?_

 
Thanks for that. I was thinking that human flesh probably tasted like pork, but didn't have any sort of factual basis for stating that.  It makes sense: pigs are omnivores like us.  The other domestic animals that are routinely eaten are all herbivores.  

The tribes that practice/practiced cannibalism tend to have pork as their meat source.  The saying also goes you are what you eat.  So people who eat pork may taste like pork.  But maybe Americans taste like beef from eating at McDonald's too often


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't curious...


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 25, 2008)

These kind of posts make me laugh because if someone came along after I started googling stuff from a post like this, they'd have me committed. 



I watched a fascinating documentary on instances of "last resort" cannibalism. The Uruguayan soccer team in the Andes is probably the most recognizable example.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_These kind of posts make me laugh because if someone came along after I started googling stuff from a post like this, they'd have me committed. 



I watched a fascinating documentary on instances of "last resort" cannibalism. The Uruguayan soccer team in the Andes is probably the most recognizable example._

 
I know what you mean.  LOL


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 26, 2008)

When I think about this Hufu, I reach for my trail mix.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How the heck is anyone going to know if that stuff tastes like humans and what part of humans?    How many cannibals do you know that would do the taste test?  

Suddenly, I feel sorta nauseated.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 26, 2008)

Where is our society going? *sigh*


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to work in an operating room for years. Human flesh when it is being cut with a bovie knife (its electro- cautery-it cuts and seals at the same time!) smells different on every site of the body! Cutting through fatty tissue and breast tissue smells a bit like popped corn. Human flesh is supposidley the most digestible flesh for huumans to eat, but it considered taboo.

In Hawaii, if you give birth, you can take your placenta home and do whatever you want with it. It's an ugly, musky, creepy looking thing. I doubt it would taste any better with rice.  I would prefer tofu, mahalo nui loa.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2008)

I remember smelling flesh being cut (cautery) in the OR and it smelled awful.  It traveled.  Workers down the hall could smell it and wanted to wear a mask.  It made us feel sick.  I didn't want to be in their when the doctor was doing it.  It stayed with me all day.   I wonder if it depends on the area that is being cauterized. 

In my hospital, we were not allowed to let patients leave with a placenta.  I had to tell them this-"It's against hospital policy."  The placenta went to the lab.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 28, 2008)

It totally depends on the tissue being cauterized. When you cauterize gangrenous bowel, its hideous! Some parts don't smell that bad at all...


----------

